# Quiz Debuts in Open Agility!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The Flying Quizini made his debut in Open yesterday... We completed our Novice titles in Jan and then I had to stop showing in agility b/c we were busy doing other stuff - like hunt tests (3 JH legs down, 1 to go!) and lure coursing with the Whippet (16 MC legs down, 9 to go!).

We earned our first Open Standard leg with a score of 90 and 3rd place. It might have been a clean run if not for my poorly-positioned front cross, which put my big ol' butt right in front of the tire that I needed him to jump thru! We got a refusal for that (5 pts) and since he didn't want to stop the forward momentum, Quiz ran and took a nearby tunnel since he couldn't get thru the tire -- an off-course, good for 5 more pts! Oh well - we had fun!

I was pretty happy with our Open Jumpers run, too, even though we didn't qualify. We got through what I thought would be the hard part, but he was going so fast, he knocked a bar. He's like running a Border Collie out there!

Oh - we also got our second Novice FAST leg with 2nd place.

Katie and Dusty were there, too! How'd your Standard run go, Katie?

-Stephanie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yaaay Quiz!  That is GREAT that he got through that Jumpers course with just a knocked bar, even the Open course was icky.

Dusty got a Q and 12 points in Standard, he's up to 569 now


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, Congratulations to you both!!  

I think that is just awesome. I wish you had pictures, though, would LOVE to see them. Good job!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go Quiz and Dusty...don't you just love it..my next trial is not til the end of next month and we are going bonkers lol...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hawtee, where in FL are you? I would love an agility training buddy


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Northwest Florida, Ft. Walton Beach, I see where you are down south, sure wish we were closer to each other, do you ever go to Ocala?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am in Tampa Bay area, but visiting Boca Raton a lot lately.

I go to Ocala a LOT!  I camp there, and I attend the shows and lure trials... though now our lure coursing is in Brookseville.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> Way to go Quiz and Dusty...don't you just love it..my next trial is not til the end of next month and we are going bonkers lol...



Move to Southern California! We have so much agility here, I often have to pick one show vs. another on the same weekend! :311taunt- :wiggle:

We're a little spoiled!

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah but I bet you pay for a studio apt in Cali what people pay for a house here... although clearwater is pretty **** bad for prices... I pay more for a crap one bedroom apt in Florida than my friend in TN pays for a nice house with a huge yard and no dog limit


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Quiz! Quite an acomplishment to say the least. He must have a blast competing!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Was in the Mojave for 5 years, Loved Mt. Whitney, Lake Isabella etc. do miss the mountains.. Ocala hm...do you do the NADAC there as well?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah but I bet you pay for a studio apt in Cali what people pay for a house here... although clearwater is pretty **** bad for prices... I pay more for a crap one bedroom apt in Florida than my friend in TN pays for a nice house with a huge yard and no dog limit


Normally... YES. Our housing costs are INSANE OUT HERE!

BUT -- I'm lucky. I got into a large one bedroom seven years ago when it was only $450/month... and it's rent contolled! They've raised the rent the allowable amount three times and I'm still paying just under $500/month!

I'm soooooo insanely lucky (and grateful!). I'm basically staying here until I can afford to buy something... which probably won't happen unless I move outta state.

Studio apts next door go for $900. My mom and her girlfriend have a nice size two bedroom apt and they're paying something like $1400!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> Was in the Mojave for 5 years, Loved Mt. Whitney, Lake Isabella etc. do miss the mountains.. Ocala hm...do you do the NADAC there as well?


We haven't done NADAC yet. We're doing ASCA for the first time in a couple weeks. We just started getting CPE trials out here, too. We have quite a bit of USDAA, although I haven't done any of those either.

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

All those wonderful trials that you have I am jealous  we have a few close by but mostly have to travel 5 + hours to get to the others. If you ever get the chance to do Nadac give it a try, it is a lot of fun. 
We do not have CPE trials around here. I have tried USDAA but didn't like jumping my girl at 26" when she jumps 20 everywhere else.
Are you doing the Gamblers in the ASCA trial? If so have a ball it is fun.
Let us know how you do in the ASCA trial. 
Tell Quiz his half sister says have a ball lol..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> All those wonderful trials that you have I am jealous  we have a few close by but mostly have to travel 5 + hours to get to the others. If you ever get the chance to do Nadac give it a try, it is a lot of fun.
> We do not have CPE trials around here. I have tried USDAA but didn't like jumping my girl at 26" when she jumps 20 everywhere else.
> Are you doing the Gamblers in the ASCA trial? If so have a ball it is fun.
> Let us know how you do in the ASCA trial.
> Tell Quiz his half sister says have a ball lol..


Can't you jump your girl in Preferred and get 20"? If we do USDAA, we'll do preferred. I don't want him jumping 26". He's got springs in his butt, so no doubt he'd do it with ease (he did a 36" bar jump in the working trial) but I want to make sure he's in good working order for the long haul. I worry all that 26" jumping might ware him down over the years.

Yes, we're doing Gamblers! We're entered in 10 rings over two days! I've done AKC Fast but never Gamblers. Sounds like fun trying to strategize getting enough points and being in a good spot and ready for the Gamble when they blow the whistle!

Is your gal related on the Rae or Player side? I forget.....

-Steph


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... Or is preferred still 24"? I don't know enough about USDAA or NADAC yet...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I do run her in per. She has her PD1 title but I don't do enough of USDAA to be concerned about it lol...Nadac & ASCA top hgt. is 20, AKC has now added 26 to their jump hgts. for the IFC dogs..a hint about the gamblers use a stopwatch as you walk the course and save a few obstacles near your gamble line in case your timing is off a hair. Some will use a table at the end of the gamble, if so, when Quiz hits the table as the last obstacle either down or sit him. We had an issue once I let her jump and run to the finish line. lol she thought all she had to do was hit it and go. Corrected that in a heartbeat. Also if you bail a contact go ahead and train it in the ring, you are already elimnated so might as well train.

Lilli is PlayerX River Ranch Field gold dandy...did you see where Player became Outstanding Stud in Feb...yipee


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

USDAA Performance for a normally 26" dog would be 22" ... both of mine jump 26" in USDAA with not much problem, but they're both just a bit taller than Quiz :

CPE is really fun, I hope they start having more of them down here because it'd be nice if Dusty could finish his C-ATCh (since he gets to jump 20" and he's already in level 5 in Standard and half of the games). We went up to Sacramento a few times because CPE Nationals were up there last year, but it's a long way to drive.

We have so many trials, it's fun. I still have to drive 1-2 hours to most of them though, you (Stephanie) are REALLY lucky.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> USDAA Performance for a normally 26" dog would be 22" ... both of mine jump 26" in USDAA with not much problem, but they're both just a bit taller than Quiz :
> 
> We have so many trials, it's fun. I still have to drive 1-2 hours to most of them though, you (Stephanie) are REALLY lucky.


Yup. Quiz is a shrimp... measuring in at all of 21.5 inches! (I even had one judge measure him at 21.25 once when I forgot my height card.)

And yup. I'm really spoiled with so much agility in my backyard! I was actually close enough this past weekend to go home between my Nov FAST run and my OPEN runs! Good thing, too, 'cuz I was freezing and needed to go home for another layer!

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, how about bringing some of those CPE trials over here..sounds like loads of fun. 
1-2 hours, oh you are killing me...how wonderful.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG Lilli is .25 taller than Quiz lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> OMG Lilli is .25 taller than Quiz lol


I call him "Pocket Quiz".  

He gets called a "girl" a lot. Good thing we don't have gender issues!

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW, that is an amazing price- you pay less than I do!!! I just wish I could have more dogs!!! 

I have never entered an agility trial before. I am scared! I am certain I'd screw it all up!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, Dusty is 2" taller than Quiz and Boo should be close but he's scared of the wicket.

Ugh, it was SO cold. I wish I could have gone home for more layers! But with the wait between runs I probably could have, I actually did get in the crate with Dusty at one point :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> WOW, that is an amazing price- you pay less than I do!!! I just wish I could have more dogs!!!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, the dog limit sucks! I'm maxed out at two... and I'm lucky to have that. When I first moved in the bldg. had a strict no pets policy. I sweet talked them into Zoie and then that went so well, they let me add Quiz a few years later. Plus, they've even lightened up and have rented to other dog owners. I'm back to being the only dog owner right now, but we have some cat people.
> ...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Aqua said"I have never entered an agility trial before. I am scared! I am certain I'd screw it all up!!!"
Don't be scared, the first time out I had butterflies but then I realized they weren't watching me just my dog. You are so zoned in to your dog you forget about the crowd. Look out you will get hooked...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What if I get the order wrong!!!! I think that's what scares me.... lol

I want another dog and I know they don't care where I live... but how crazy of a dog lady can I be? 

I am not sure SL has it what it takes to do what I really want to do, and while I can train Keira, bc she will be C's working dog, I cannot compete with her and steal her away for constant training.

Ah, the dilemmas.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What if I get the order wrong!!!! I think that's what scares me.... lol
> 
> I want another dog and I know they don't care where I live... but how crazy of a dog lady can I be?
> 
> ...


What's your concern with SL?

I could *maybe* swing a third dog... Not right now, though. I still show Zoie in obedience on occasion and we lure course. Quiz does obedience, agility and hunt test work... OH and I have a full time job! HOWEVER, I will say that I currently have a client who is considering rehoming her 6 month old IG and he's the first client dog I've ever even considered taking! He's a kick! Not shy or worried in the least... a real little spit fire of a dog!

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SL still flakes out sometimes- a non dog person probably wouldn't even notice it- but I sure do. I am working my ass off socializing him to everything. He is fine in big cities, at dog shows, etc, but he still balks at random things. I hate that. However, when I got him, he was an all out spook- so maybe I just need to give him another month or two of my intensive socialization. I am clicking him for any progress!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess I just don't want to put a crapload of effort into a dog that would blow a stay if something spooked him. Maybe I am too demanding? But my Whippet is 100% bombproof, as have been most of my dogs. However, the idea of starting over after almost a year is pretty unpleasant, too!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS, to those who might wonder, this doesn't mean I want to get rid of him!! I just might have an excuse to get a puppy


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> SL still flakes out sometimes- a non dog person probably wouldn't even notice it- but I sure do. I am working my ass off socializing him to everything. He is fine in big cities, at dog shows, etc, but he still balks at random things. I hate that. However, when I got him, he was an all out spook- so maybe I just need to give him another month or two of my intensive socialization. I am clicking him for any progress!


Ahhh...... I thought I read in another post somewhere that he didn't like other people touching him. I'm putting the pieces together now. He was a bit of mess when you got him, huh?

Yeah, it's harder to work with "lumpy clay" when you're having to work out someone else's lumps! BUT, the success is that much sweeter, IMO!

I swear - there's *something* about Goldens and random things. I see so many of them that go through phases where they wig out at totally random stuff. Quiz did. My favorite was when I left my training bldg. and someone had deposited a huge pile of clothes in the middle of the parking lot. (There's a thrift store next door.) He was sure the pile was trying to kill him! We worked through it, but I was like, "C'mon... don't be a 'tard!" My Whippet, while phobic to fireworks and gunshots, takes everything else totally in stride.

Keep up with the socialization. It can go a loooooooong way in a dog. AND, agility might be really good for him. It can be a wonderful confidence builder!

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Quiz flaked at a pile of clothes? Wow, hmm- so maybe there is hope. Most people would consider SL to have an outstanding temperament honestly. I just want... perfect... thing is my perfect bombproof wonder dog (Rigby) has zero interest in food or toys and gives me the finger if I try to train him. My foody, wild, playful GR spooks at skateboards and random objects. What's a girl to do? (Keira, btw, does not spook at anything- I have yet to see that puppy lose her nerve one time, and I take her everywhere).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW, do you have any clicker based ideas for working a dog through a fear? I have a pretty good idea what to do, after taming 20 Elektra Salukis, but any tips would be great. SL is NOTHING like those- they were feral.

Today I took him to the ghetto crap part of downtown Miami! He was a champ- I only saw him spook slightly once (at a toddler- toddlers are his WORST fear and the thing I cannot figure out how to break. He absolutely HATES KIDS. He NEVER growls, but he cowers and sometimes even trembles. Nothing else at all ever gets that type of fear response from him except toddlers. I don't know anyone with a child, and I tend to avoid kids myself... so that's one we have to work on. I was so proud today, though, in Miami- after balking from the child, I worked him up to going near her and once he actually laid down and crawled to her, wagging  He got a JACKPOT for that. So... tell me there's hope. I want an obedience dog, and he rocks except for that. He goes to adults now with almost no exceptions, and the odd person he is a bit wary of he warms up to quickly. I am forever having cops and others in uniform pet him and feed him, as well as willing strangers of every imagineable description.


----------

